# Fake GTX 1060 3GB need help with bios



## Mads672g (Sep 29, 2018)

I recently purchased a grahpics card that looked too good to be true, and obviously it was.
i got a refund, but they didn't want their graphics card back

I need your help to hopefully get it working properly, as most games crashes.

It looks like a gts 450 to me, but i am not sure as it has 1,5 GB VRAM.

Gpuz sais it's a 1060 3GB but im guessing its a modified bios

The numbers on the graphics chip:

12C28433    1207A1
S   Taiwan
      PFU261.M00


----------



## dj-electric (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like another GTS450 \ GTX 550 Ti


----------



## Mads672g (Sep 29, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Looks like another GTS450 \ GTX 550 Ti
> A quick google search could've saved you those dollars.


Well i got a refund, and obviously the seller had pictures of a real 1060


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 29, 2018)

Gotta love the ingeniosity it takes to sell those POS cards.

Either that, or people are way too gullible.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

Take a close up of 1 of the ram chips, it says hynix but its fuzzy, need the code off the ram chip. Clean the die off and make sure you read the die code clearly.

Can we get a picture of the fansink and any white stickers on the back of the card?



blobster21 said:


> Gotta love the ingeniosity it takes to sell those POS cards.
> 
> Either that, or people are way too gullible.


The Latter

@Law-II and @Solaris17, anything else we may need?


----------



## Mads672g (Sep 29, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Take a close up of 1 of the ram chips, it says hynix but its fuzzy, need the code off the ram chip. Clean the die off and make sure you read the die code clearly.
> 
> Can we get a picture of the fansink and any white stickers on the back of the card?


Of course


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Mads672g said:


> Of course



Yeah you most definitely got a sham card

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/967777-how-to-flash-the-bios-from-fake-gtx-960-4gb-gddr5/


----------



## ltrifonov (Oct 1, 2018)

I spent few evenings of flashing / editing bioses and reading forums...
The result is good!
I've got the OEM GTS 450 2048 bios from the forum link above and managed to size it down to 1024 G by binary editing the rom file.

Hope this rom will help some of the scammed people to get use of the card.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/204082/204082


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2018)

Could you submit a validation from gpuz and post the Id here? I have an idea how to detect the fakes more easily


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 1, 2018)

6 chips typically means 1.5GB...

Also T2 means 2.5GHz Effective rate or 625MHz actuall



Mads672g said:


> I recently purchased a grahpics card that looked too good to be true, and obviously it was.
> i got a refund, but they didn't want their graphics card back
> 
> I need your help to hopefully get it working properly, as most games crashes.
> ...



Where'd dja go?


----------



## coonbro (Oct 3, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Could you submit a validation from gpuz and post the Id here? I have an idea how to detect the fakes more easily




I think its called buy  a known brand [ evga , sapphire, asus ,ect... ]     from a brand authorized , trusted  and listed seller      ..

them no brand china cards  make getting a fake tooo easy     and you may get what you pay for and some times less


'' I have an idea how to detect the fakes more easily ''

be sure you post a article on your end results    it should be informative and interesting  to read   for any added info and help  in that


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 3, 2018)

coonbro said:


> be sure you post a article on your end results it should be informative and interesting to read for any added info and help in that


i'll be looking for internal mechanisms that can't be faked easily, so obviously i dont think telling the fakers what i do is a good idea


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah you most definitely got a sham card


they always seem to use those shitty old shrouds from like 2010, or there about.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 3, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> i'll be looking for internal mechanisms that can't be faked easily, so obviously i dont think telling the fakers what i do is a good idea



He disappeared. It seems users here even after i get them the most correct bios for their card go without a thanks or anything.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> He disappeared. It seems users here even after i get them the most correct bios for their card go without a thanks or anything.


In that case have a thanks from me!  and up there ^^^  I know it's not the same but it always gives me a warm feeling when the community gets stuck into a nice slice of help, or at my age does that warm feeling just mean I can't control me bladder


----------



## coonbro (Oct 4, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> i'll be looking for internal mechanisms that can't be faked easily, so obviously i dont think telling the fakers what i do is a good idea



it don't help them at all  .   they know all the tricks  and quickly learn any new ones that impede them as needed  .     

all I see is make it cost them more then its worth to do in some way  -    like non flashable / non reprogrammable  [flash once and done kinda thing  ]   bios chips  [what in turn hurts us the honest folks  ]    now its a cost to remove and find a blank chip to add in  . then its not like they change the pcb's or memory and so on anyway   so if they had to just may as well make full valid cards to start with  and your at a factory manufacturing level now anyway

seems like it all about  bios flashing and a plain wrapper generic card used to fool with     [ generic china looking cards like his above ]


in the end  you only find out after the fact and you got there card and they got your money    .  and why its a  buy  a known brand [ evga , sapphire, asus ,ect... ]     from a brand authorized , trusted  and listed seller   that offers there own store rma and some recourse  to exchange  for satisfaction  .


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 4, 2018)

coonbro said:


> all I see is make it cost them more then its worth to do in some way


More recent GPU's can't have their IDs changed. The issue exists only with older GPUs from the Fermi generation.


----------



## coonbro (Oct 7, 2018)

''More recent GPU's can't have their IDs changed. The issue exists only with older GPUs from the Fermi generation''       I understand that , but hide and watch them get around that soon .  with the prices of the latest cards [20 series ] that helps them more to invest in making a fake and hold a profit  . they will figure it out at the needed time.   

first off it china  [you have no real protection , just what they [you pay them for ]  enforce   - 2ed    say a msi factory  owner or gov official   needs some cards   for his back ally factory  to make knock offs or fakes ?    he going to get all he wants or you go to prision or what ever he is empowered to do to you  .     aand so on from there  and then them cards are sold to organized crime  in places like Russia   , china iran  or where ever ,say  amd or evga , nvidia  aint got a leg to stand on  to do a thing about it  or prove it or stop it  then there filtered out to sellers  on sites that  don't give a crap outside of there cut  or  fly by night e-bay sellers ..    


so ?    like I said   a guy cant see this before he buys anyway  it a after the fact thing anyway ..      see your back to buy a known brand name from a authorized ,  reputable dealer .     not these  no brand from china . commie  or e-bay fly by night  seller  

I seen ''fake cards''  sold through like newegg from there 3ed party sellers  , but newegg covered it under there 90 day rma  / refund  in there own good faith policy  ..  


unless you got some way to see one on the sales page  first off well ahead of add to cart its all water under the bridge  no matter what you discover  or report  .    the guy got the fake in hand and most times stuck and got hosed  

till then its like I said   ''they got your money and you got there card ''    buyer beware  .


----------



## Mads672g (Oct 7, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Where'd dja go?


Sorry, i've been quite busy the last couple of days.
I haven't tried modding the bios yet, i am afraid of messing up and bricking the gpu.
Even though it literally has the same computing power as a potato, i don't want to just kill it.
I might give it a go in a few days when i have some time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mads672g said:


> Sorry, i've been quite busy the last couple of days.
> I haven't tried modding the bios yet, i am afraid of messing up and bricking the gpu.
> Even though it literally has the same computing power as a potato, i don't want to just kill it.
> I might give it a go in a few days when i have some time.
> ...


Did I give you a bios?


----------



## Mads672g (Oct 8, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Did I give you a bios?



Guess not. I must’ve misread something.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Mads672g said:


> Guess not. I must’ve misread something.



Well i provided a link that has your specific chip and affirmed its a fake card, 6 ram chips make me think its a 1.5GB card at that. I will try to get you a bios later. I'm worn out at the moment.


----------



## dcm2011 (Nov 28, 2018)

I am looking for the correct bios for the card I got from China, here is pictures of the chips etc, it's meant to be a gtx 1060, would love to know what it is and ram size etc so I can get it working properly, hope one of you can help... Don't worry was refunded £69 via wish.com lol so free card


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 28, 2018)

dcm2011 said:


> ...ram size etc...


H5GC*1*H24*A*FR = *.125GB* per chip
H5GC*1*H24*B*FR = *.125GB* per chip
H5GC*2*H24*A*FR = *.25GB* per chip
H5GC*2*H24*B*FR = *.25GB* per chip
*T0*C = *4.0Gbps*(1000MHz)
*T2*C = *5.0Gbps*(1250MHz)
*R0*C = *6.0Gbps*(1500MHz)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2018)

dcm2011 said:


> I am looking for the correct bios for the card I got from China, here is pictures of the chips etc, it's meant to be a gtx 1060, would love to know what it is and ram size etc so I can get it working properly, hope one of you can help... Don't worry was refunded £69 via wish.com lol so free card



Can you send it back?


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 28, 2018)

It's free. Why send it back?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 28, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> It's free. Why send it back?



Missed that part, tired...


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2018)

coonbro said:


> ''More recent GPU's can't have their IDs changed. The issue exists only with older GPUs from the Fermi generation'' I understand that , but hide and watch them get around that soon .



With all due respect, you're talking to someone who knows a lot more about the actual ins and outs of this than you.

EDIT:  Eh, that was months late.  Sorry, I am a super duper slow frog today.  That, and this is a necro post.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 28, 2018)

Mads672g said:


> Of course


In here looks like 'prototype' brand
They are fake but they have nice looking


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 28, 2018)

These scumbag scam gpu sellers should be forced to not only refund the card (which it seems like they're doing), but also help the duped owners get them working with their proper DeVID


----------



## dcm2011 (Nov 28, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> H5GC*1*H24*A*FR = *.125GB* per chip
> H5GC*1*H24*B*FR = *.125GB* per chip
> H5GC*2*H24*A*FR = *.25GB* per chip
> H5GC*2*H24*B*FR = *.25GB* per chip
> ...


This mean it's a 1gb 540 graphics card?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2018)

Can you upload a GPU-Z screenshot, that is of course if anything is populated in GPU-Z


----------



## dcm2011 (Nov 28, 2018)

Will put it back in a pc later


----------



## coonbro (Nov 28, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> With all due respect, you're talking to someone who knows a lot more about the actual ins and outs of this than you.
> 
> EDIT:  Eh, that was months late.  Sorry, I am a super duper slow frog today.  That, and this is a necro post.




 you ? then months late as well..     lol...



dcm2011 said:


> I am looking for the correct bios for the card I got from China, here is pictures of the chips etc, it's meant to be a gtx 1060, would love to know what it is and ram size etc so I can get it working properly, hope one of you can help... Don't worry was refunded £69 via wish.com lol so free card



hynix h5gq1h24bfr
https://www.skhynix.com/eol.products.do?rk=26


I like how they removed the number needed off the gpu chip   

thing is it seems theses card come from  china slum back ally  factory   and must ''find'' and old stock surplus parts and just slap a working card  together   that works with the best fool you bios to sell ..lol...  

I guess you could use this  to  look up gtx cards  from all the manufactures listed that made NVidia cards and try to find something that a close match    to what you got .    I looked over quite a few  and not anything came close , but you or someone may have better luck  .

through these 
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Graphics+Cards&manufacturer=&pp=25&order=date&p=9

then pick something out  [ a closer look ]
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Inno3D/iChill_GTX_650_Ti_Boost/4.html

and hope ...


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2018)

coonbro said:


> you ?



I meant w1zzard.  I know a bit too but my speciality is more motherboard bios tech.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 28, 2018)

dcm2011 said:


> This mean it's a 1gb 540 graphics card?


I can't see all the numbers on the memory chips clearly enough to verify there's 1GB. Which is why I posted those specs. And it looks to be a GF116 GPU. So it's possibly a: 

GTS 450
GT 545
GTX 550 Ti
GT 640


----------



## coonbro (Nov 28, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I meant w1zzard.  I know a bit too but my speciality is more motherboard bios tech.



..lol..  well maybe ?   but he cant tell the future on what the counterfeiters are capable to do   like said if theres good money evolved they will figure something out and keep selling .

then I do know enough not to be buying  no named no branded cards from fly by night  / china /ect.. sites or e-bay sellers   .   heck this guy just like the rest in his boat  may see why now  . your just asking for it .  

now whats his recourse ?  paperweight ?  run it as is PISSED ?     buy another real branded card from a authorized  retailer ?    if so it ends up may been cheaper in the long run to do that and you then get a lot of recourse  [ store RMA / refund or factory rma , ect  he may not have here .

them I guess it was said he got it for free  so  no harm outside trying to tinker with it  and figure out what he really has now ..

like mr genius posted above  I looked over a lot of them  for fun  I see close but not one to say look here    [dmc2011 card ]    just something off base somehow ?


----------



## dcm2011 (Nov 28, 2018)

I did it because I wanted to see what they sent for shits and giggles, I have 2 X Asus Rog gt51ch pcs so didn't need it, but would like to at least get it working so I can donate it to a friend who has no graphics card at all


----------



## coonbro (Nov 28, 2018)

dcm2011 said:


> I did it because I wanted to see what they sent for shits and giggles, I have 2 X Asus Rog gt51ch pcs so didn't need it, but would like to at least get it working so I can donate it to a friend who has no graphics card at all



I got a buddy like that .    I guess sometimes it can work out good  then he has a lot bigger junk box then I do for sure ..lol


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2018)

coonbro said:


> but he cant tell the future on what the counterfeiters are capable to do



If you understand the technology you can know what they CAN'T do though and that alone is pretty potent.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 28, 2018)

dcm2011 said:


> I am looking for the correct bios for the card I got from China, here is pictures of the chips etc, it's meant to be a gtx 1060, would love to know what it is and ram size etc so I can get it working properly, hope one of you can help... Don't worry was refunded £69 via wish.com lol so free card



Looks like GTX 550 Ti.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 29, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> H5GC*1*H24*A*FR = *.125GB* per chip
> H5GC*1*H24*B*FR = *.125GB* per chip
> H5GC*2*H24*A*FR = *.25GB* per chip
> H5GC*2*H24*B*FR = *.25GB* per chip
> ...



These are

H5GQ1H24BFR T0C

https://www.skhynix.com/eolproducts.view.do?pronm=GDDR5+SDRAM&srnm=H5GQ1H24BFR&rk=26&rc=graphics



eidairaman1 said:


> These are
> 
> H5GQ1H24BFR T0C
> 
> https://www.skhynix.com/eolproducts.view.do?pronm=GDDR5+SDRAM&srnm=H5GQ1H24BFR&rk=26&rc=graphics



Most likely it is a 192 bit bus, could be 384 but not likely with all these fake cards floating around

Most likely it is this.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-550-ti.c274


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 29, 2018)

Look closer. There's AFR and BFR chips on it for sure. There's Q1 .125GB and Q2 .25GB chips on it for sure. There's also R0C and T0C chips on it for sure too. It looks like there might be T2C chips on it too(not sure about that though). It doesn't look like there's any R2C chips(but I'll include those specs just in case).

It's the weirdest damn thing I've ever seen as far as the VRAM goes.

EDIT: Not sure how I managed to replace the Q with a C. They all look like Q, but C would be the same specs anyway(H5GC(Q)2H24BFR). Since I'm pretty sure Q stands for Quantity, and C stands for Capacity. Which can both mean the same thing. *C1* or *Q1* = *1Gb*(*.125GB*) and *C2* or *Q2* = *2Gb*(*.25GB*). So...just in case there's both...let me fix that:

H5G*C1*H24*A*FR = *.125GB* per chip
H5G*Q1*H24*A*FR = *.125GB* per chip
H5G*C1*H24*B*FR = *.125GB* per chip
H5G*Q1*H24*B*FR = *.125GB* per chip
H5G*C2*H24*A*FR = *.25GB* per chip
H5G*Q2*H24*A*FR = *.25GB* per chip
H5G*C2*H24*B*FR = *.25GB* per chip
H5G*Q2*H24*B*FR = *.25GB* per chip
*T0*C = *4.0Gbps*(1000MHz)
*T2*C = *5.0Gbps*(1250MHz)
*R0*C = *6.0Gbps*(1500MHz)
*R2*C = *7.0Gbps*(1750MHz)


----------



## Nbdy (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi, new here but have a similar problem ...

Have also 1060 3gb fake card ...

It has : hynix H5GQ2H24MFR T2C - 6 ram chips ...

the CPU is : 12B7B640 1131A1 - first row
                      S TAIWAN                - second row
                      PAT087 .M01          - third row

nothing else on CPU ...

the GPU-Z downloaded a rom GF116.rom ...

Seen that this is a 450 rom ...

Downloaded the nvflash,nvflash64,nvflash_chiped,nvflash_patched,and have no sucess writting or reading the eprom on card ...

Adapter not accessible or supported EEPROM not found, skipping ...

Error : Detecting GPU failed

advices,thx


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2019)

You have to do a manual flash of these cards with EEPROM writer to get them back to stock.


----------



## Nbdy (Jan 20, 2019)

Ok,you mean to take the eeprom out from card,or can i do it on the card ???

any manual,tutorial ???


----------



## cdawall (Jan 20, 2019)

Nbdy said:


> Ok,you mean to take the eeprom out from card,or can i do it on the card ???
> 
> any manual,tutorial ???


----------



## Nbdy (Jan 21, 2019)

Ordered an eeprom flasher ...

What for BIOS could you recommend,asking be cause of the ram chips

H5GQ2H24MFR T2C 

thx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Nbdy said:


> Ordered an eeprom flasher ...
> 
> What for BIOS could you recommend,asking be cause of the ram chips
> 
> ...



Any 450GTS that has hynix ram, shows what video outputs are on your card, with a spi flasher you can flash a gpu multiple times.


----------



## Nbdy (Jan 21, 2019)

That one i ordered with accessoriess ...

So this 6 chips mean that there is 1GB of RAM or 1,5 GB ???

Doe's it have a BIOS with 1.5 GB for 450GTS, all i faund is 1GB ??

I have HDMI,VGA and DVI outputs ...

Just like the card in first post,but with different ram markings ...

thx


----------



## Nbdy (Feb 9, 2019)

Hello again ...

HAve a ST-Link V2,is it possible to flash the chip with it ??

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...-Programmer-Programming-With/32684040486.html

and how to connect the wires to the chip

http://www.issiusa.com/pdf/Pm25LQ020-040.pdf

there are different names and some are missing ..

thx


----------



## Nbdy (Mar 23, 2019)

Finaly the flasher came ...

Tryed 5,6 450GTS roms,none works (have no picture) ...

Any advice ...

thx


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Nbdy said:


> Finaly the flasher came ...


That's what she said


----------



## Nbdy (Mar 24, 2019)

Here it says GM206 , it's similar to gt960, or is this a fake 2 ...

This is the picture from the "original" card bios


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Nbdy said:


> That one i ordered with accessoriess ...
> 
> So this 6 chips mean that there is 1GB of RAM or 1,5 GB ???
> 
> ...


What does Gpu-z say for Rops/ Tmu's/ Shaders?
As you initially said it shows as a GF 116
It may be a GT545 or GT 640 with 1536Mb DDR 3


----------



## Nbdy (Mar 24, 2019)

As you can see here it says GF116, but in BIOS (screenshot before),it says GM206


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Most likely this model card:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119807/galaxy-gts450-1024-110921


----------



## steflx (Mar 26, 2019)

hi 
i have the same card fake 1060
i try to flash it with 2 or 3 differente bios with no luck 
the only one working was the one from the video on youtube (Modified BIOS for the GTX 450 Rev 2)
*Fix Fake Graphics Cards from China eBay Scammers with Hardware*

but is not reconized from Nvidia driver 
so no interest

if you have any idea i will be happy to try


----------



## steflx (Mar 28, 2019)

hi 
today i try this one because it look similar but not working 
lot of colored stuff on screen but not working
Club3D.GTX550Ti.1536.110926

if any luck let me know


----------



## Nbdy (Apr 4, 2019)

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119807/galaxy-gts450-1024-110921


Is not working,have artefacts on screen,any other advice ???


----------



## Deathrow (May 24, 2019)

Can whomever have any pictures of all fake GPU so I can make sure non legitimate people know please and thanks and I know the difference but other might not we shouldn't get screwed trying to play games and stuff and I'm doing my best to take down all fakes so if you have url of the place you think is selling post them thanks again


----------



## fersergar (Feb 6, 2021)

Nbdy said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/119807/galaxy-gts450-1024-110921
> 
> 
> No funciona, hay artefactos en pantalla, ¿algún otro consejo ???



Hola es esta gráfica:
Asus GTX 550 Ti 1024 MB BIOS​Flashea con la versión: CH341A Programm v1.18
1 paso: Detech
2 paso: búsqueda de chips
3 paso: Chip Name = PM25L (selecciona 64kbyte / 512Kbyte), selecionar
4 paso: Reard
5 pasos: Abra Asus.GTX550Ti.1024.111121.rom
6 paso: Programa automático
7 paso: verificar
8 Montar y probar y listo todo ok XD

Desgarga de Bios:

[URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/116158/asus-gtx550ti-1024-111121 [/ URL]



steflx said:


> Hola
> tengo la misma tarjeta falsa 1060
> Intento flashearlo con 2 o 3 biografías diferentes sin suerte
> el único que funcionaba era el del video en youtube (BIOS modificado para GTX 450 Rev 2)
> ...


Hola es esta gráfica:
Asus GTX 550 Ti 1024 MB BIOS​Flashea con la versión: CH341A Programm v1.18
1 paso: Detech
2 paso: búsqueda de chips
3 paso: Chip Name = PM25L (selecciona 64kbyte / 512Kbyte), selecionar
4 paso: Reard
5 pasos: Abra Asus.GTX550Ti.1024.111121.rom
6 paso: Programa automático
7 paso: verificar
8 Montar y probar y listo todo ok XD

Desgarga de Bios:





Asus GTX 550 Ti VBIOS​1024 MB de GDDR5, GPU de 975 MHz, memoria de 1026 MHz



www.techpowerup.com


Datos de mi tarjeta gráfica flasheada de esta forma:  

Tiene: hynix H5GQ2H24MFR T2C - 6 chips de ram 

la CPU es: 12B7B640 1131A1 - primera fila
TAIWAN - segunda fila
PAT087. M01 - tercera fila


----------



## Nbdy (Feb 6, 2021)

thx,will try it tomorrow ...


----------



## fersergar (Feb 8, 2021)

Nbdy said:


> gracias, lo intentaré mañana ...


ya nos cuenta si te fue bien también jeje.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2021)

This thread is from 2019 - it's not worth bumping, make a new thread please.

Also this forum is in english (google translate is terrible for technical issues) - there are plenty of other options if you need help, in other languages.


----------

